# Technical Analysis - Chart Patterns Book



## tminus (14 April 2010)

So far I have read these two books 
Stan Weinstein's Secrets for Profiting in Bull and Bear Markets
Nick Radge's Adaptive Analysis for Australian stocks 

Weinstein's was a great read and provided a good introduction to TA. Radge's book covered risk and Elliot Wave well. 

Both books though didn't cover the TA "textbook" chart patterns in depth. I know there a sites on the Internet that cover them and I have read them. But I was wondering if there was book that covered these in detail and with case studies. Recently I have taken a liking to reading books, and I find the information is retained better.  

Any recommendations on TA chart patterns would be appreciated. 

thanks


----------



## brty (14 April 2010)

There are 2 on chart patterns that I would recommend....

Technical Analysis of Stock Trends, by Edwards and Magee.

Encyclopedia of Chart Patterns (2nd Edition) by Thomas Bulkowski 

The problem I had with chart patterns was when what looked like a particular pattern often morphed into some other pattern once I put the trade on. Of course after a period of time, the final pattern looked like a monty and performed accordingly. Aint hindsight grand.

brty


----------



## tech/a (14 April 2010)

Encyclopedia of Chart Patterns.

http://www.amazon.com/Encyclopedia-Chart-Patterns-Wiley-Trading/dp/0471295256

But this is the accepted BIBLE on Tech analysis.

http://www.amazon.com/Technical-Analysis-Stock-Trends-8th/dp/0814406807

The Best of course are those which arent "mainstream"

Here is one very well respected.

http://www.amazon.com/Curtis-Arnolds-PPS-Trading-System/dp/1557388776

Then you'll find after looking at 1000s of charts that you may well find your own.

Enjoy.

BRTY---Snap!


----------



## >Apocalypto< (14 April 2010)

Another one I have read and thought had a mass of information on chart patterns candle sticks and much more is..........

Technical Analysis of the Financial markets. By John Murphy. 

http://www.amazon.com/Technical-Analysis-Financial-Markets-Comprehensive/dp/0735200661


----------



## >Apocalypto< (14 April 2010)

brty said:


> The problem I had with chart patterns was when what looked like a particular pattern often morphed into some other pattern once I put the trade on. Of course after a period of time, the final pattern looked like a monty and performed accordingly. Aint hindsight grand.
> 
> brty




So true!

This the exact reason I don't back test or count past pips (set ups) any more... it's all perfect in hindsight! 

shhhit, I should be a millionaire with 100% strike rate based on it!


----------



## tech/a (14 April 2010)

Patterns are simply Market participants---buying and selling or doing nothing---represented in Chart form (Bar,Candlestick,line,Renko,P&F---blah blah)

Participants have been observed to act simpilar in crowd formation.
EG 
If a price rises or falls dramatically then the herd will almost always react the same.
If somthing is seen as a bargain or expensive---same again.
If they sit and watch others they are likely to react when certain levels of behaviour are manifested.(Support/resistance)
Its not the pattern itself or the bar---its a culmination of representitive bars which tell a story---one we can ANTICIPATE.

But like everything there are those who are very good at it and those that just cant see a thing!


----------



## tminus (15 April 2010)

Thanks for all the recommendations. 

Unfortunately Amazon doesn't provide useful previews. But Google is there to save the day. 

http://books.google.com.au/books?q=Technical+Analysis+of+the+Financial+Markets&btnG=Search+Books

From looking at the preview pages I will most likely get 
Technical Analysis of the Financial markets. By John Murphy.

and maybe the Encyclopedia of chart patterns to save on shipping costs. 

Although I am just paper trading, I have had good success on ascending triangles and symmetrical triangles, pretty much made me want to learn more patterns.


----------



## daki (15 April 2010)

I'd recommend anything from Steven Nison and John Person

Candlesticks courses... there is a lot of video and audio tutorials from these guys... very usefull .... i try to read less and watch/listen more as reading takes


----------



## Noddy (21 June 2012)

tech/a said:


> Encyclopedia of Chart Patterns.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Encyclopedia-Chart-Patterns-Wiley-Trading/dp/0471295256
> 
> ...




Looking around to buy the "Bible"of technical analysis -
Technical Analysis of Stock Trends  -  Edwards and Magee
 as mentioned above.
Local prices on line  -
Dymocks      $165
A & R       $94.99

Bought a second hand hard cover for $15.53 from Better World Books
Includes delivery free from USA.

No wonder book sellers in Australia are struggling ???


----------



## Boggo (21 June 2012)

I have always found this site to be excellent -
http://booko.com.au/books/search?ut...+of+Stock+Trends&commit=Search&product_type=1


----------



## Gringotts Bank (21 June 2012)

Bulkowski's "Getting started in Chart Patterns" is much more affordable and just as good as the Encyclopedia.  The stats in the Encyclopedia are meaningless for our market.


----------



## Timmy (22 June 2012)

Boggo said:


> I have always found this site to be excellent -
> http://booko.com.au/books/search?ut...+of+Stock+Trends&commit=Search&product_type=1




Yep, booko is great.


----------

